# Hoegger milk machine advise



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

A while back, there was a thread about which milk machine to buy... While it can be done cheaper, neither DH nor I have the time nor inclination and the Hoegger machine looks good to us.

There were comments about buying extra stoppers? b/c the original will sometimes fall out? Is this the item I need extra of?

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4168&cat=8&page=2

Also, should I get the inflation brush?

Any tips about ordering? I know I need to call b/c we were going to put something else ni the shopping cart and it charged shipping even though the machine has free shipping...

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie how much more are the units from caprinesupply.com ?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

yes Billie- get the brush it fits perfectly and simplifies a good cleanout.
Get extra filters for the oil jar.
I love mine even when doing 19 a day. That way if you have colostrum to pull out of the main milk mix it is easy and/or any other reason to keep one milking apart from another. 
I only have the one belly pail set up because I stay with them the whole time as if hand milking. I do not trust them to not turn over the bucket and fill up the air tank with milk.
which is no big deal but tons of cleanup. This lets me check them daily for condition and feet and wave biting flies off etc. And I can watch the kids in their baby safe and make sure all are acting normal -eating and etc. A peaceful sitdown before hitting it the rest of the day.

That piece in the link is an inflation plug- the reference was to the little stoppers that fill the ends of the metal tubes on top of the lid to the belly pail. There are 3. They send one extra I think. It is easy to use except when the inflations are new sorta tiresome to remove for bleaching between does since they are rather stiff and a tight fit.
But otherwise a gem of a little thing.
Lee


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Vicki,

I think they're roughly the same price range. I will look again. Their site was a little more confusing to me because there are options!  The partsdepartmentonline site was just plain overwhelming. I need a milker for dummies!

Lee,

bleaching between does... I probably need to start a new thread or search a bit for the process that you go through when milking w/a machine. 

Stoppers to the metal tubes... do they sell separate ones? Is it the "belly pail plug" ??

Filters for oil jar.... need to look that up, too.

Thanks!

While I'm asking, what do y'all think of those wipe out udder wipes? Right now, I'm just using baby wipes. eepwall


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Billie- I just pop off the inflations while the doe is finishing up her grain and swish it in some bleach water and shake well and they normally dry by the time I have the next gal on the stand. 

sorry I don't know what the plugs are called but ask for Ann of you order on the phone- they are all very helpful. The first time I wanted to service mine Joe who builds them talked me thru it on the phone. It was so reassuring cuz I am not the mechanical type.

Not sure the filters are listed but they will get them if you ask. I think I had to call for those.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Caprine Supply... Gee. What is a caprine style vs a European style vs a Vanguard? And would I rather clean out milk lines or dump milk after each doe? (Either way I'd have a heavier bucket to carry to the house.) Would I get out of filtering milk if I had the big bucket? How will I clean a big bucket? I don't have a laundry deep sink nor a place to install one. Bathtub???

Thanks, Lee! Great tips!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie plenty of folks use the udder wipes, and love them. No more ducking around here needed. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked the udder wipes, but if you have a lot of goats they are probably not very cost effective, haven't crunched the numbers. The plug is the belly pail plug for $1.50. ( I don't see oil filters on their website? Haven't changed mine...) I use the powdered sanitizer they sell with the milker and put it in a quart sprayer, squirt into inflations and shake out.

I have no regrets over buying this milker, for what I needed/wanted it's perfect.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I was ducking b/c I am currently using baby wipes!  Glad I don't have to duck, though!  But seriously, can I keep using baby wipes? I have a closet full after the baby shower...

I have that sanitizer and a quart sprayer, so that will be perfect! $1.50 belly pail plug. Got it!


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I LOVE my Caprilite machine..and if you call him he will give you an additional discount...I also use and love the udder wipes from Caprine Supply...great for taking off green tattoo ink BTW...LOL

P


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie, the Hoegger machine comes with an inflation brush, powdered dairy soap and powdered dairy sanitizer. What you are looking for are the Belly Pail Plugs, pricey little things, but very necessary for the machine to work. Those plugs are the worst design fault that I've had with my machine. I've had mine 4 years and still love it - it's a little workhorse.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I did end up ordering a brush for the hose too...just a little brush on a long wire. I can't seem to keep it clean otherwise, although I only use it about once a week.

I totally agree with Janie....mine came with plenty of extra plugs and after 1 1/2 yrs of use, I've managed to lose at least 3. Part of that is because of the commute...bumping on the car door and away they go in the parking lot.

As far as baby wipes....for the first 3 years I milked, I used nothing. The last two...I used 1 or 2 pails of udder wipes at the beginning of last year and the rest of the time I've had baby wipes. I am switching to a teat dip; but I've never had problems while using the baby wipes, and boy are they convenient!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also use baby wipes, I pour 1/4 cup rubbing alcohol into it, and I use the ones at walmart in the pharmacy section that are round and pop out of the top, they stay alot cleaner than the others. Just make sure you remember there is alcohol in them....oweee! I can't justify the shipping on the real ones, and I don't go to convention or see my director enough to pick mine up from her, I know she loves them. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Baby wipes with rubbing alcohol! What a novel, handy, inexpensive, wonderful idea! Vicki, you're just full of this stuff! (Want to come to TN and be my mom? Just kidding. Sort of.  )

I bought Hoegger's powdered dairy soap, sanitizer, etc. in their cleaning kit for cleaning my hand milking bucket, strainer, etc. So, it looks like I'll have a good supply.  So I wouldn't have to buy the inflation brush? It comes with it? That's great! And why would I need the hose brush? It looks like it doesn't use those long hoses? (One of the things I thought I liked about it... :/ ) If DH's penny stocks do what he's hoping, we could have this thing paid for today! (2/3 of the way there! Gotta love this crazy market!)

Paula, Caprilite? Where did you get that? Have you got the inflations/claws/shells/falling off hoses/etc. kinks worked out? Any pointers there?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You need a hose brush because the 'milk humidity' flows up the tube while it is regulating the air for pulsating even tho the milk does not. The milk does not come in contact with hose but the tube will grow nasty stuff if you don't clean it. I soak it in very strong bleach water- it is about 5 feet long and you can curl it in the sink and leave it. The brush will help but not a job like scrubbing milk out of a tube.
I use the powdered dairy soap which is high chlorine in my dishwasher since I use 1/2 gallon jars for my customers.
Lee


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

gotcha. you clean this once a week?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Somewhere around there....I just watch it and clean when it looks dirty. Last year I didn't have the brush and just swishing soapy water through it kept it okay for a few months but after a while it did start growing mold. I hang it up over a beam in the barn between milkings so it semi-dries.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Hoegger Milk Machine and use it daily .

The only extra you need to buy is maby 2-3 extra stopper plugs as everything you need comes with the machine.

The only thing you will clean after milking is the milk pail and inflators you bring into your house. I have bleached the large line as I dont like the moisture in the large hose but this is seldom and this year I bought new line for my 9 year old machine . You have NO milk lines to wash . I wash the pail and inflators in my kitchen sink with a tad of bleach in it and air dry . For udder cleaning ,I use white wash clothes,warm water with a tad of bleach in it . 
I love my machine 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.capralite.com/

Yes, just get the machine with what it comes with....I upgraded to the cruddy blue inflations...the hose problem is nomal, you have to replace the hoses everry year ot they get loose...I just replaced them all with silicone so hopefully they will last a little longer.

Paula


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, the Hoegger comes with a 6 QUART pail. I would be dumping milk between milkings eventually, when I have more goats to milk (or buying more pails and sticking them in the fridge until I'm done) but it's small enough to clean in my sink easily. The Caprilite, you can get a 3 gallon or a 6 GALLON pail. With only a goal of 6 does eventually, I may never need to dump between goats, but can you clean this in your sink? 

Somebody talk to me about the benefits of the belly pail (Hoegger) that you sit under the goat (I assume no milk lines to clean) vs. the benefits of a system like Caprilite or others that doesn't sit under the goat but has milk lines?? How un-handy is it to have the pail under the goat? How difficult is it to clean milk lines?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I dont have a problem with it setting under the goat, however my does are big and tall and lift the pail up some until they empty out some milk and the pail is level.

The first time milkers thrash around but I made a homemade velcro hobble but this is normal for any first time milker doe. 

No clean up here and I only wash the pail and inflaters that I take in my house . I milk and dump the milk with a heavy milker and it's really good for measuring the amount each doe produces.

I prefer the clear inflaters as I like to see the milk and it's easy to see when the doe is finished milking.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki, you're just full of this stuff!
..........................

So I have been told, just not so nicely 

So as your mom I will tell you that by next year or the next at the least if you stay in goats you will want another milkstand and you will want to milk two goats at a time. Milking both into the large pail, or in 4 years, having 4 goats up at a time, milking all 4 into the pail, while they finish eating dump your milk. It's simply faster and your resale is going to stay.

You should be cleaning your in flations between does anyway, so dunking them with the milklines shut (does this machine have in line shutoffs in the milkline) into soapy water (I use automatic dishwasher liquid, a squirt into a two gallon bucket with 1 gallon of water, this sheets the milk out of the inflation)...then slushed into my second bucket with 1 gallon of water and 1/4 cup bleach, this disinfects the clean inflation, drip to dry while you teat dip the doe. So you already have these two buckets right there by your can...so when you are done milking and have dumped your milk, simply let the inflations suck up the soapy water to clean them, and then suck up the bleach water to disinfect them...and just like the hoegger you simply do cleaning, soaking, scrubbing on weekends. You will be replacing inflations and lines, yearly no matter what machine you get.

I have a dairy sink so yes my can, which is like the size of a 3.5 gallon bucket, I don't' have the big can which is like a 5 gallon bucket, fits in my sink...a friend has a laundry sink, you know the fiberglass one that used to go in the laundry room by the washer and dryer?? Anyway it fits her buckets perfectly.

I also love the setup so I can have an extra can, simply pop off the lid, and put a new can underneath to milk out does with colostrum or who are being treated, even wormed, so their milk doesn't go into the main bucket of 4 sale milk.

I don't' carry my can back and forth to the barn and house. My can stays upside down on the drain board of my sink, and my hoses and inflations and lid (it's all one piece) hang upside down over a horseshoe hook so they drip onto the drain board also. I tote my milk back and forth in food grade plastic buckets with handles. acemart.com

If you have the opportunity to visit places who have both machines go use them. 

Honestly, you can put two complete setups together from 3 internet sites, and have a spare in the closet for the price of these machines, they had better come with one heck of a guarantee. Also by putting these 3 sections together for yourself, there is no shipping anything off to be worked on, you yourself will know how to put this thing together, because there is nobody more non mechanically minded than me, and I can do nearly all of my own tinkering on my ancient machine. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

At first I thought the belly pail was awkward, but after using it awhile, now I know exactly the way to have the lines/inflations hooked up so nothing kinks and everything lays nicely. On FF's it sometimes would not sit flat on the stand (too high up) but that was never a real problem. I did have a skittish doe who would kick inflations off and tip the bucket over...she is long gone thankfully. It takes quite a bit of shenanigans to upset the bucket.

My reasons for getting this machine were....1) Ease of cleaning...no hot water at the barn and the belly pail is easy to fit in the car and take home to clean, since I commute. 2) I would HATE not knowing how much milk each doe is giving. I weigh and empty the bucket after each doe anyway. The community pail...how do you know if your doe is a pound or two off because she isn't feeling well, waterer got dirty, etc? I guess you could go by how full the udder feels...for me I like the actual numbers each and every time. 3) It is super easy to use and figure out, but then I've never tried to set up my own, so maybe it's not that different.


Maybe it's one of those things that you can't miss what you've never had...as far as milking 2 or 4 at a time? I milked 12 last summer one at a time. Yes it took a while but I can't say I minded. This year with 3 I get done in 15 minutes, and that's with all 3 milking better than 10 lbs/day. I will say....it was between this machine and Hamby's setup when I was looking. I just couldn't get over not being able to weigh the milk :crazy.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Vicki on this...and Billie, with all that you have on your plate you will want the ability to milk two at a time...I only have six in milk and no little kids left but I do tend to raise my hand and volunteer to much and I also tend to be too nice (so my DH says) and let folks come visit and give farm tours to lots of newbies...it keeps my days full and with the 6 I have in milk I bring three over and being able to milk out two is great. I have no problem cleaning the milk lines...we wont talk about those old inflations...woohoo got my new ones today...my 3 gallon easily cleans in my sink and the machine itself is really light and portable...plus, you can milk one at a time with just a quick adjustment. The lines clean with the inflations, I can't see how it could take much more time....it would never take as much time imo as milking one at a time and dumping milk between does.

JMHO

Paula


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It only takes a second to dump the milk and rinse inflations and the ability to track each doe thru her lactation is very valuable. They are never completely finished with grain at exactly the same time as they are done milking and pouring up the milk is a good way to use that time before changing out does.

I guess if I had alot of goats I would set up differently but individual time with each gal each morning is a good thing since in evening all I do is let them all in to a trough of grain and split the kids off. And the machine already cut my barn time in half and saved my hands too so I can't imagine upgrading to faster! I would feel guilty!!! 

Linda- I keep a shim board handy for the belly pail to sit on for the taller does. 
Since you have an older one like mine ( they have used different parts on the newer ones) I would like to ask if you have ever had to replace the pulsator. I have a horror of it going out during peak production because they don't use the same parts any more so don't keep it in stock. I just could not do 12 mature does by hand anymore.

Lee


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Lee, My machine is just like I bought it as I have never had any type of trouble or made any type of adjustments . I have only replaced the hoses and I bought new inflators but I am still using the old ones.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can easily milk one doe at a time, dump to weigh milk, between each doe, I did this every monday morning for years  with a regular can setup  vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

You can get the Hoeggers milker setup 2 milk 2 goats at a time.

The machine is great , customer service even better .

I am milking 12 right now with mine . Yes I am getting a bigger bucket 2 milk 2 at a time . But it sure is nice when you only have 2-3 goats milking not to have to lug a huge bucket around.


I also needed a milk machine for dummies and am scarred about setting up a new pail.


Patty


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks so much, ladies! What great input! 

DH concurs on the two goat setup. (Thanks, Mom!  ) If I go w/the Hoegger machine, it's $200 extra now or even more later if I wanted to switch. I only have 2 goats in milk now and I don't have a big sink (just a dinky little thing--DW mobile home) so really can't clean anything big. When I milked for a friend, she had the Hoegger pail, and that was comfy in my little sink. Her does are sisters to mine that are in milk, and never overflowed that 6 quart pail. Paula, you have a big beautiful sink... I wonder if that 3 gallon pail would fit in mine? I will pull out some of my big pots and see how many gallons they hold to compare.

This does give me great ideas, though, for a milkroom. When I can get that 2nd barn built and turn my current buck pen into a milkroom, I'll want a deep sink, hot water heater, more milkstands and a bigger pail or two. 

As much of a cheapskate as I am, I like the idea of getting a machine for half the price, but don't know when I'd get a chance to put it together ... always holding a baby (getting pretty good at one handed typing, though!) DH has a french drain to dig, a barn floor to hand shovel in, gutters to hang, and a bathroom to renovate all before heading back to work, so he's not taking on a new project and is fine with spending the extra money. I get a milk machine for my birthday and Christmas this year, and he gets a dining room table! (Maybe next year we'll get each other dining room chairs!  )

I get to call and order today, and so appreciate all the input and advise! It has been so helpful! I know which questions I want to ask, and am eager to stop having sore, numb hands & arms!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

It takes 11 lbs of milk to fill the pail to the top...any more will back the lines up. I was late for milking one morning and one of my girls did it all by herself .


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

If you purchase the Hoegger machine and you intend to increase your herd size, pay the extra and get the 2-goat set up. I milk 2 at a time, usually have between 16 - 20+ on the milk line. If you decide to weigh each doe's milk, it doesn't take but a second to do so. I have had some tall FF who tilted the bucket, but my husband build a riser out of 2 X 10 material, and I can place it on the stand under the bucket, and the bucket will sit flat. When I first got the machine, I only milked one at a time, until I got the hang of using it, then got my system down to do 2 at a time. It's easy to learn, my youngest grandkids, ages 3, nearly 5, and a 10 year old, all can set it up and milk without help. They think they are "hot stuff" being my helpers.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I ordered the two goat setup.  I called and Ann answered. She wasn't at her computer b/c someone was vacuuming her house.  She said she'd throw in the extra belly pail plugs for free b/c she couldn't give me a total otherwise w/o her computer and she wanted me to call the credit card company and give them a heads up that a large amount would be coming through and that it's not fraud. 

Janie, that's great! My oldest 2 kiddos go out and help, too--they are my hobble!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

HOW MAGIC ARE YOU!!!!! A free belly pail? That is some terrific timing.
Wonder how you can tell when someone is vacuuming for Ann? 
CONGRATS. You will be happy.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Either way....you will soon be enjoying milking again .


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No, Lee, I'm not that magic! Free belly pail PLUGS... 6 of those little $1.50 jobbers.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

oh darn.....that's too bad.
I was thinking you were some kinda special!
It was just me running blank tape while reading.....
L


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Billie,

Now that you've had your Hoegger's machine for a year now - how do you like it? Are you milking one or two at a time? Any tips you've learned?

Lori


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm coming in a little late here, but I took Janie's advice a year and a half ago and bought the Hoegger machine two goat set up. I had a friend that was selling two belly pails for it - so easy choice. I have not had any problems with the machine. I milked 7 last year and milking 7 this year as well. It is a breeze. I still am milking one at a time. But I have one pail for morning, then one for evening, so wash everything up at night and I am good to go for the day. I also have found that very few of my FF fought the machine. Other goats that I have bought that were used to regular set ups also do not seem to mind the belly pail. I also have a block of 2x6 wood that I can place under it if I have a tall doe so that it does not pull down on her. Over all I am very satisfied with the machine.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I love it! Tips: Don't twist the inflations too much to pull them off, or you will score and eventually cut them and have leaks. I am still milking one at a time--I only milk 3 does right now. None of those other projects listed got done  but a chicken coop is being built and when that is done, I will have a new hallway to put feed bins in and room for a second milkstand. Then, I plan on just milking another doe there while the first finishes grain and still doing it one at a time for now (I like the one on one time with the does) but being able to stagger it a bit more. I wound up buying the long hose brush to clean the big line (that would be a milkline for another system, but is a vacuum line for this one) because, yes, eventually it will grow yuky stuff. I love that I can throw the whole thing into the dishwasher, too. The lid gasket will stretch out, but I have a friend that puts hers in the fridge for 5 minutes before putting the pail together and says it works wonders. Actually, if I rince the evening milk pail out and put it in the dishwasher and forget to run it for morning, having a second pail is great and BOTH of them will fit in there at once! Love it! I milk my FF first so that I can manage how she tips the pail with her high udder. I don't find the belly pail to be an inconvenience at all, maybe if I had milked another way I would? For my situation, it is perfect. If I had a big deep sink and a separate milk room, maybe I would have done differently, but I'm very happy with what I have.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally I think the Capralite Milking Machine is the best on the market. It is quiet and portable and easy to clean. I know of people who have had theirs for more than 15 years without problems. www.capralite.com


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have one of the older Hoegger belly pail systems- it is completely trouble free and after years of use I have only changed inflations and hoses and oil filters. It is completely portable- rolls around on it's own carriage with wheels but I have it set up on my counter behind the stanchion and have added hoses a bit longer than the original just for ease of movement in my set up. Each day after milking while I wash the pail I rinse my hoses and let them soak in a sink of bleach water with the inflations and gasket and the little plugs on the pail. This is not necessary but does keep the 'milk humidity' that rises up the hoses from growing bacteria. I particularly like being able to track each doe each day with this system. I am completely happy with this purchase because the builder boy here has a list that will last a few lifetimes and a milking system was very unlikely to occur.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

"I am completely happy with this purchase because the builder boy here has a list that will last a few lifetimes and a milking system was very unlikely to occur" :biggrin :rofl :yeahthat


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

:yeahthat I hear ya! That's the reason the husband has almost, but not quite, decided to just order one.....it has to be *his* idea, don'cha know. :laughcry

Thanks for reviving this post - now I have *another* machine to read up on!


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just listed a two goat system to the "for sale" section.
Karen Bailey


----------

